# Warranty?



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

Does changing the mufflers to flowmasters void the warranty in any way?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Only if the problem you may have is caused by them.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

:agree That is 100% true


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks...im having a set put on friday. i ordered them today. i cant wait!


----------

